# Zur Schule gehen trotz Attest



## Fusselkorn (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ich hab mal ne frage. Also ich schreibe heute eine Klausur, da es mir allerdings nicht gut geht wollte ich heute zum Arzt gehen und mich Krank schreiben lassen, allerdings da ich schon eine Klausur nachschreiben muss wollte ich trotz Krankschreibung in die Schule gehen und die Klausur schreiben und danach wieder nach Hause.
Jetzt frage ich mich ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist das ich mit dem Attest in die Schule gehe, die Klausur schreibe und dann wieder nach Haus gehe.
Es ist übrigens keine ansteckende Krankheit.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mfg Fusselkorn


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Dürfte gehen, ruf doch vorher im Sekretariat an und frag nach. Viel glück übrigens im vorraus für die Klausur


----------



## Fusselkorn (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir^^ Weiß aber jetzt schon das ich die verhauen werde. War noch nie gut in VWL


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2012)

Schreib doch die zweite Klausur auch nach, nachdem du dich wieder besser fühlst und nutze die Zeit jetzt lieber zur Vorbereitung?


----------



## Fusselkorn (17. Dezember 2012)

Also "schlecht" im richtigen sinne fühl ich mich nicht, hatte nur in den letzten 3 Tagen insgesamt 4 oder 5 Stunden Schlaf und will den Arzt mal fragen was da los ist da ich permanent müde bin aber nicht schlafen kann.
Außerdem müsste ich dann Mathe und VWL an einem Samstag nachschreiben, beides Fächer wo ich nicht grade an experte bin : /


----------



## H2OTest (17. Dezember 2012)

nur 4 -5 studnen schlaf? schreibste vorabi? dann weiß ich woran das liegt


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2012)

ist bestimmt stressbedingte schlaflosigkeit...die angst in der schule zu versagen,da du ja selbst schreibst das du in dem sowohl in mathe als auch vwl nicht gut bist...manchmal genügt schon etwas baldrian um ein bissel schlaf zu bekommen,aber in deinem fall würde ich auch lieber den arzt aufsuchen...und ich würde dann auch nicht zur schule gehen.alleine wegen der durch den schlafmangel fehlenden konzentration.das gibt dir noch den rest in der klausur...lieber noch etwas vorbereiten...

im arbeitsleben sollte man auch nicht zur arbeit gehen wenn man krankgeschrieben ist.das würde probleme mit der berufsgenossenschaft geben wenn man trotz krankschreibung zur arbeit geht.da entfällt dann der versicherungsschutz falls man einen unfall auf dem weg oder bei der arbeit hat...als schüler entfällt da bestimmt auch der versicherungsschutz falls dir unterwegs oder in der schule was passieren sollte...

krank ist krank.und da entwickelst du falschen ehrgeiz um die beiden nachschreibearbeiten zu umgehen


----------

